# Bright Red Blood/Clots in Urine



## Firefighter (Sep 22, 2009)

We were on our deck and I noticed two small pools of bright red blood and a small clot in each. 5 minutes later, our 5 y/o boxer squatted right in front of us (house trained) and deposited exactly what we found outside. Very bright red, several tablespoons worth. She seems fine, just ate her dinner, drank some water. If it's bright red, and clotting, doesn't this mean internal bleeding?

Please if anyone know what this could mean for our pup other than us getting her to the vet. We can not get her to the vet until tomorrow, we live in a rural mountain town.

Thanks so much, we're very worried about her and what this could possibly be.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Are we talking urine or bowel movement here?
Either way...if it's urine she probably has a bad urinary tract infection..painful and irritating..she needs to see the vet first thing tomorrow.
If it's from her bowels she also needs the vet, the good thing is BRIGHT RED blood means lower intestines and could very possibly intestinal irritation..not an emergency but certainly urgent. If it was DARK blood that means farther up the GI tract and would certainly be an emergency.
EIther way she does need to see the vet as early as possible tomorrow...


----------



## lulusmom (Nov 12, 2008)

Very dark red bloody urine and/or passing blood clots is a sign of significant bleeding from the urinary tract which requires prompt veterinary attention. I'm afraid that there is nothing you can do from home to alleviate this situation. Please do get your dog into the vet as soon as you possibly can.


----------



## Junior (Jun 8, 2009)

My dog had the same thing last summer. Scared the heck out of me and I brought her the vet right away... turned out to be a urinary tract infection/bladder infection. The vet put her on 10 days of antibiotics (Baytril) and asked me to bring in a urine sample on the 11th day. 

I was dumb founded as she showed no other symptoms (not peeing more often, not straining, no fever, her urine was fine until that day when her urine was a little darker and there was a blood clot on the grass)

I agree she needs to see a vet asap.


----------

